# علاقة درجة الحرارة بالمقاومة



## احمد محمد النجعاوي (19 سبتمبر 2006)

اعزائي المهندسين 
ما هى العلاقة الدقيقة بين الوقاومة الكهربية و درجة الحرارة؟؟؟؟
بقوانين رياضية مع التفسير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 سبتمبر 2006)

اخى لقد شرحت هذه العلاقة فى موضوع هنا
لم اتلقى رد يفيد أن كان فيه فائدة لأحد
أما العلاقة الدقيقة فكل مادة لها خواصها المختلفة بعضها علاقة خطية وبعضها علاقة لوغاريتمية الخ وتختلف نسبها ... ابحث فى كتب خواص المواد عن هذا
العلاقة الخطية تكون
رء= ر0 × (فرق الدرجات بين "ء" ، "صفر") × المعامل الحرارى للمادة
التفسير هو أن الحرارة طاقة وهذه الطاقة تكتسبها الالكترونات وبالتالى تتحرك وفقا لظروف المادة المكونة للذرة لذلك بعضها تزيد المقاومة مع الحرارة وبعضها يقل


----------



## Le3uonk (2 أكتوبر 2006)

وانا كذلك اريد توضيح اكثر واكثر للموضوع إذا أمكن ..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 أكتوبر 2006)

تعرف المواد بأنها ذات معامل حرارى موجب ككل المعادن أو ذات معامل حرارى سلبى كالكربون
الأولى تزداد مقاومتها خطيا مع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة والثانية تتناقص تدريخيا مع درجة الحرارة
اكثر المعادن المستخدمة هى سبيكة النيكل - كروم لعمل اسلاك مقاومة ومن عيوبها أن معامل زيادة الحرارة كبير فلو قمت بقياس التيار فى سلك السخان ستجد أنة كبير فى البدء ثم يقل عند الإحمرار
تستخدم فى عمل المقاومات تركيب مختلفة بهدف الحصول على اعلى ثبات ممكن فى نطاق حرارى معين وهذه
النطاق العادى من 10 الى 50
النطاق الصناعى من صفر الى 80
النطاق الحربى من -50 الى 125 درجة مئوية


----------



## محمد الخواطرة (31 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## alghawee (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شكررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## alghawee (7 نوفمبر 2006)

نشكركم على حسن تعاونكم


----------



## عبدالرحمن هيبه (24 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ياخوتي الكرام
ارجومنكم مساعدتي في البحث عن موضوع "كيفية تصميم دوائر المنزلية"
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالرحمن هيبه (24 مارس 2008)

*اخوتي الاعزاء ارجو منكم المساعدة*

اخوتي الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة:
اخوتي انا حديث التخرج وليس لدي اي خبرة في مجال "تصميم دوائر الانارة الكهربية"وكذلك مجال التمديدات الكهربية الخاصة بكهرباء المنازل .
اخوتي الكرام ارجو منكم المساعدة في اقرب وقت
والسلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاتة


----------

